# Brand new 1991GT Xizang and Psyclone



## konadownhill (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm new here and this is my first post. I walked into a bike dealer the other day and he had a brand new never sold 1991 GT xizang 20" w/ Mg Judy fork and full XT. It gets better. He also had a brand new never sold GT Psyclone circa 1991 +/-. I didn't pay attention to the group on the Psyc or the size. This is like walking into a GM dealership and finding a brand new 1967 Corvette and a 67 Camaro next to it. Both bikes are actually for sale. I used to ride GT and these were holy grail bikes back then. Way too much money for me then though. Help me out, what are these bikes worth today?Big $$$ or just sentimental value as the technology is so dated. Should I pull the trigger on one or both?


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

konadownhill said:


> I walked into a bike dealer the other day and he had a brand new never sold 1991 GT xizang 20" w/ Mg Judy fork and full XT.




Was the '91 frame put together with misc parts? The Judy line of forks didn't exist until the 1995 model year. In fact, Rock shox didn't start using Mg in their products until the 1992 Mag 20/30.


----------



## konadownhill (Mar 25, 2007)

This may have been assembled later. The guy said that years ago (probably 12 or 15) someone put money down and they put the bike in a back room / seperate part of store. When they cleaned it out last year, guess what was still there. The guy never picked up his bikes. Anyway, I could be off 1 or 2 years. Cut me a little slack, the bike are 15 years old. But I know I'm close on the years. If you know these bikes, tell me, should I pull the trigger and what are they worth?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Weren't they available as just frames? Maybe phantom customer ordered them as frames and later shop decided to build them up since typically bikes are easier to sell when a potential customer can ride them.


----------



## konadownhill (Mar 25, 2007)

I beleive I read that they were available as frames or complete bikes. I read somewhere on this forum that in 91 the Xizang was available as a full bike wit XT components


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

konadownhill said:


> I beleive I read that they were available as frames or complete bikes. I read somewhere on this forum that in 91 the Xizang was available as a full bike wit XT components


That sounds right from what I recall from the '91 catalog, in fact there might have also been an option for full Suntour XC Pro also.

No GT is particularly expensive compared to some brands, though a nice Xizang can break $1000. Psyclones have their own following also, I still have an eary Xizang but I'd love to have another Psyclone too.


----------



## konadownhill (Mar 25, 2007)

If the bikes are complete bikes and factory original, does that bump the value on them up.? Or are just the frames the valuble part of the bike?


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Whole bikes are often worth less than the sum of the value of the parts, and as someone pointed out a Judy fork is several years newer so no, probably not a premium. I don't think the Psyclone was ever offered from GT as a complete build, not that a bike shop couldn't slap a gruppo on one.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

In 1991, they were available as framesets or complete bikes, with your choice of XT or Suntour XC-Pro builds. A RockShox (RS-1) was also an option.
The Xizang had the bolt-on cro-mo rear end, the Xizang LE was full Ti.
There was no Psyclone in 91, it was just sold as "True Temper Chromoly Frame". Says it was "available in a multitude of Imron colors", the catalog shows it in red with a black fork & stem.

In 92, there was the Psyclone frameset with True Temper GTX Ultra III tubing. Bright yellow with blue decals.

92 catalog only shows a Xizang LE frameset. Ball burnished with yellow decals.

No mention of complete bikes in 92.


----------



## konadownhill (Mar 25, 2007)

Now I'm curious. I'll try to get some pics and more descript to see what year both bikes are for sure


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Check your PMs too.


----------



## konadownhill (Mar 25, 2007)

More info:
Xizang is burnished Ti with bright yellow letters Xizang LE, XT components, U-II rear brake, front fork is rock shox but not Judy, possible Mga (looking through store window)

Psyclone is dark blue (greenish tint? through window also) with bright light blue Psyclone letters, Suntour rear der and possible rear hub, XT U-II rear brake, frame appears to be 20" also

Without pics and more info can anyone put a year on these? Value?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

NOS helps boost the value, but it's really difficult to peg a value on these.

It'd almost be easier for you to tell us what the shop is asking for them and determine if they're over priced. Pictures and full parts spec will help us give you a good estimate. As MWR said, in the vintage mtb market place, complete bikes tend to be worth less than the sum of their parts. That would be to your advantage if you're looking for the buy and go rider.


Regardless, really good find.

I just finished building up a 92 Psyclone and I really like the way it rides. Not the lightest bit, but very neutral.


See if you can get pictures, I'm sure most of us would like to see this!


----------



## konadownhill (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll get pics this week. I was thinking about picking both up and Ebaying them. I'm not as interested in the Psyclone. What I want to find is a 1991 Team Avalanche 16". The 20" Xizang is a little big for me.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

konadownhill said:


> What I want to find is a 1991 Team Avalanche 16". The 20" Xizang is a little big for me.


I've had a couple of 18" 1991 Team Avalanches (one in the early 90's, and one around '02). I keep my eye out for them, but unfortunately, they rarely seem to pop up.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I would commit several heinous crimes to get one of those Xizangs with the bolt-on cromo rear ends...mmmmm

rb


----------



## Atomic300 (Feb 9, 2004)

So if you knew of someone who had a original psyclone for sale is it worth a grand full bike? or would it be better to spend $1200 on a jamis 2007 dragon (it is this yr low end model) with reynolds 853 frame? Is it the idea of having a psyclone to ride, for history sake. I am not taking anything away from the psyclone but a grand for a full bike that is 15 yrs old? does it come down to your value of it right?


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

I've never heard of a Psyclone fetching anywhere near $1000. Xizangs yes, but not Psyclones.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mwr said:


> I've never heard of a Psyclone fetching anywhere near $1000. Xizangs yes, but not Psyclones.


I might be able to get a grand for mine. 

But yeah, I can't say Psyclones are worth $1k large. They'll ride as good as any other hardtail, though the modern frame designed around modern suspension and disc brakes would benefit you...


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh I'm not saying they're not worth it, I think they're probably undervalued, at least compared to some bikes whose prices are totally disproportionate to how good they are/aren't


----------



## konadownhill (Mar 25, 2007)

Went and talked to dealer today. The Cyclone is a 95-96. Suntour XC components, 18", Ordered as a frame and built by dealer. The xizang is a 92, XT components, Rock Shox magnesium 10, 20" also built by dealer form Xizang LE frame. Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Farmer_John (Jan 12, 2004)

konadownhill said:


> Went and talked to dealer today. The Cyclone is a 95-96. Suntour XC components, 18", Ordered as a frame and built by dealer.


I doubt that the Psyclone is that new and have the U brake. GT stopped using it in '93.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

GT_guy said:


> In 1991, they were available as framesets or complete bikes, with your choice of XT or Suntour XC-Pro builds. A RockShox (RS-1) was also an option.
> The Xizang had the bolt-on cro-mo rear end, the Xizang LE was full Ti.
> There was no Psyclone in 91, it was just sold as "True Temper Chromoly Frame". Says it was "available in a multitude of Imron colors", the catalog shows it in red with a black fork & stem.
> 
> ...


GT_Guy, 
In 1991 it was actually decaled as a Cyclone. They did the respell Psyclone in 92


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

KonaDH,
Did the Xizang look like this one? Did it have an internal routed rear brake cable?


----------



## konadownhill (Mar 25, 2007)

All I have is dealer info and pics (to be posted tomorrow). Frame is very dark blue green tint with bright light blue Cyclone (not Psyclone)


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

mwr said:


> I've never heard of a Psyclone fetching anywhere near $1000. Xizangs yes, but not Psyclones.


Beautiful Psyclone frame only on ebay.de on Saturday fetched the Euro equivalent of US $571. I was in it for a while but like you say MWR that would have been in the Xizang range.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> I've had a couple of 18" 1991 Team Avalanches (one in the early 90's, and one around '02). I keep my eye out for them, but unfortunately, they rarely seem to pop up.


Have seen 3 or 4 recently (in the past two weeks).


----------



## thekid (Mar 13, 2006)

*Pics please!*

I'd love to see another Cyclone after all these years, especially a minty one with Suntour, like my long, lost love. Any chance you checked the serial number? Mine was GT0016, as in the 16th frame built in their Longmont, CO facility.

Cheers,
The Kid


----------



## konadownhill (Mar 25, 2007)

Kid, PM me and I'll send you the pics. I tried to post but the files were too big. PM me your email address.


----------



## kint (Jan 26, 2006)

nice find... ebay sells the xizang from 500 to 1000$ - psyclones from 300 to 800$. depends on time, auction text, and condition. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I still ride my 99 xizang as my main ride. I love it.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Please post pics!! I'd love to see both of these.


----------



## konadownhill (Mar 25, 2007)

I tried, but the files were too big. I'll have to take some lower quality pics. PM your email address and I'll email them to you. This dealer also has what appears to be a vintage never been sold 94 +/- Karkoram.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Toff said:


> I still ride my 99 xizang as my main ride. I love it.


I still ride my 91 Xizang as my main love/ride.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Me too, great ride


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mwr said:


> Me too, great ride


You ride?


----------



## marinapro (Sep 26, 2009)

*GT Xizang for sale !!!*

Here's a GT for sale. They say it's a Xizang... But unlike mine, this one's PAINTED all over!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Team-...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3356b50c07

My Xizang is shiny bare metal titanium. I can't imagine GT painting a titanium bike. That would be like John Holmes keeping his pants on all the time.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah that was the last version? team colours and that, theres a zaskar and idrive with matching paint...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes, that is a 1999, the polishing process used on the 91-98 Xizangs was very expensive (or so I've heard) so maybe the painted frames were a cost cutting measure by a company 2 years from bankruptcy? gm1230126 probably knows for sure what the reason was. I think someone on here stripped one down to the metal and they are kind of like the dull gray finish on a Dean underneath. (Actually a pretty good price for that frame IMHO).


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

marinapro said:


> Here's a GT for sale.


Check the FAQ's etc. Outing is frowned upon on this board. Right wrong or indifferent, it's just not a good idea to rattle the cages of the animals.....

Thanks for your cooperation and understanding!


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Cyclone in 91 only all other years psyclone


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

True DAT!


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Never seen or heard of a painted Xiang, pretty sure didn't come from factory like that. So many faked Xiangs and Zaskars out there you really have to be careful. When I was recently looking to buy another Zaskar LE I answered an ad for 1994 Zaskar LE the guy said he couldn't post pics cause his camera was broke. When I get there he wheels this bike out that I'm guessing was a timberline or outpost 7 series alum. Curved end cap, not ball burnished but paint sanded off, alvio and altus components and the decals were in the wrong place! It would have been funny if I didn't have had to waste so much of my time to see it. I told the guy he was full of crap and all the while he is insisting it is a 94 LE. Was so pissed off I knocked over his garbage can on my way out WHAT A JERK


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

So, 10 years late...

Did you buy the frames?


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

LeZaskargirl said:


> Never seen or heard of a painted Xiang, pretty sure didn't come from factory like that. So many faked Xiangs and Zaskars out there you really have to be careful. When I was recently looking to buy another Zaskar LE I answered an ad for 1994 Zaskar LE the guy said he couldn't post pics cause his camera was broke. When I get there he wheels this bike out that I'm guessing was a timberline or outpost 7 series alum. Curved end cap, not ball burnished but paint sanded off, alvio and altus components and the decals were in the wrong place! It would have been funny if I didn't have had to waste so much of my time to see it. I told the guy he was full of crap and all the while he is insisting it is a 94 LE. Was so pissed off I knocked over his garbage can on my way out WHAT A JERK


Xizangs absolutely came painted. I think 1998 or so - they painted them red white and blue.


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

I stand corrected never saw or heard of one don't know why they would paint a to frame


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

LeZaskargirl said:


> Was so pissed off I knocked over his garbage can on my way out WHAT A JERK


Did we used to date?

Grumps


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Did we used to date?
> 
> Grumps


That was funny


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

I thought so he wasn't amused though, can't believe he thought I was that stupid, then again he didn't know he was talking to LeZaskar girl!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

LeZaskargirl said:


> Never seen or heard of a painted Xiang, pretty sure didn't come from factory like that. So many faked Xiangs and Zaskars out there you really have to be careful.


1999, they came painted, both the Xizang and Zaskar could be had in white with red and blue bits...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

iheartbicycles said:


> Xizangs absolutely came painted. I think 1998 or so - they painted them red white and blue.


1998 is so new!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

My 91 was pulled down off a shop wall and had never been ridden when l got it. Swapped out some of the parts on it, then took it out for a ride.


----------



## RFAK (Dec 9, 2011)

One day i'd love to get my hands on a TTN** serial number Xizang.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

RFAK said:


> One day i'd love to get my hands on a TTN** serial number Xizang.


Mine doesn't have a serial number.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Neither does mine...


----------

